# glftpd upload problem

## nadsys

hello again.

i have gone through all the installation and configuration.  my two download accounts work, but the upload account returned an error of:

550 System Error- Mr_3000-front.jpg: Permission denied.

Transfer Failed!

TYPE A

200 Type set to A.

from my fairly long usage of ftp this usually means that the permissions of write/make are not allowed but the user UPLOAD is part of group UPERS and UPERS in my conf file is allowed to upload/makedir/renameown//deleteown/resume.  i have used bullet proof server for about 5 years and i always set write/list/sub-directories/make as settings, the above should be similar. 

path-filter looks correct to me. maybe you could double check, 

please advise

thank you,

Neil

groups:

NoGroup:No Group:100:

UPERS:foruploaders:200:

DOWNERS:fordownloaders:300:

GIFTED:forprivateacs:400:

passwd:

myMasterAccount:(password):100:100:09-21-04:/site:/bin/false

server:(password):101:300:09-21-04:/site:/bin/false

server2:(password):102:300:09-21-04:/site:/bin/false

upload:(password):103:200:09-21-04:/site:/bin/false

config file /opt/glftpd/etc/glftpd.conf:

# Server shutdown: 0=server open, 1=deny all but siteops, !*=deny all, etc

#shutdown 1

sitename_long   Nadsys[:space:]Server

sitename_short  NS

email           root@127.0.0.1

rootpath        /opt/glftpd/

master          (not telling)

# Path relative to the ROOTPATH.

datapath        /ftp-data

welcome_msg     /ftp-data/misc/welcome.msg      *

goodbye_msg     /ftp-data/misc/goodbye.msg      *

newsfile        /ftp-data/misc/newsfile         *

banner          /ftp-data/misc/banner

# TLS enforcements.

#userrejectsecure       !*

#userrejectinsecure     !*

#denydiruncrypted       !*

#denydatauncrypted      !*

# we will not show the dir/file listings in color

color_mode 0

##############################################################################

# SECTION #     KEYWORD                 DIRECTORY       SEPARATE CREDITS     #

##############################################################################

stat_section    DEFAULT                 *               yes

##############################################################################

##################     THE RIGHTS SECTION BEGINS HERE     ####################

##############################################################################

# (you can use a ! in front of any group/user/flag to negate it)             #

# The default is no, you don't need to add "!*" at the end                   #

#                                                                            #

# Function       Path                   =GROUP or -username or X (flag)      #

##############################################################################

upload          *                               1 =UPERS =STAFF =GIFTED

resume          *                               1 =STAFF =UPERS =GIFTED

makedir         *                               1 =UPERS =STAFF =GIFTED

download        *                               1 =DOWNERS =STAFF =GIFTED

dirlog          *                               *

rename          *                               1 =STAFF =GIFTED

filemove        *                               1 =STAFF

renameown       *                               1 =STAFF =UPERS

nuke            *                               1 =STAFF

delete          *                               1 =STAFF

deleteown       *                               1 =STAFF =UPERS =GIFTED

##############################################################################

###################     THE RIGHTS SECTION ENDS HERE     #####################

##############################################################################

##############################################################################

# secure_pass   mask            users to whom this rule applies              #

##############################################################################

#secure_pass    a2..            *

##############################################################################

# secure_ip   min. fields   allow hostnames?   need ident?   users to whom this applies

##############################################################################

#secure_ip      1               1               1               *

##############################################################################

#path-filter    group   path/msgfile                    filters

path-filter     *       /ftp-data/misc/pathmsg          ^[][A-Za-z0-9_.'()[:space:]-]*$  ^\.  ^-

use_dir_size k /site/incoming

show_totals     *

show_diz        .message

free_space 15

max_users 9 1

total_users 8

# dupecheck     how many days?  ignore file case like Windows?

#dupe_check     7               no

dl_incomplete 1

noretrieve      passwd  passwd- group   group-

min_homedir     /site

#############################################################################

#        <cap 1st letter>   <lower/upper>       character conversions...

#file_names     0               lower           [:space:]_

#dir_names      1               none            [:space:]_

#############################################################################

#tagline                No[:space:]Tagline[:space:]Set

ignore_type  *.[tT][xX][tT] *.[nN][fF][oO] [rR][eE][aA][dD][mM][eE] .message

ignore_type  *.[sS][fF][vV] *.[cC][rR][cC] *.[dD][iI][zZ]

#############################################################################

#pre_dir_check  /bin/dirscript

#pre_check      /bin/dupescript

#post_check     /bin/zipscript

#############################################################################

############## Location #################### Max number of lines in Display #

oneliners       /ftp-data/misc/oneliners        7

requests        /ftp-data/misc/requests         10

lastonline      /ftp-data/misc/lastonline       10

#############################################################################

############################################################################

# Nukedir_Style:

# 1st. Option   [Format: %N = DIR]

# 2nd. Option   0 = Delete ALL, 1 = Save main dir.,  2 = Save ALL (UNNUKE)

# 3rd. Option   [Byte Size] for nuker to discount.

############################################################################

#nukedir_style  NUKED-%N        2       50000

#empty_nuke     25000

#multiplier_max 20

############################################################################

# Private Groups:   privgroup GROUPNAME GROUPDESC                          #

############################################################################

privgroup       STAFF            My[:space:]Private[:space:]Group

############################################################################

# PRIVPATHS:  Directories should be uniquely named (no wildcards)          #

############################################################################

#privpath /site/privatedir      1 =STAFF

############################################################################

# CUSTOM SITE COMMANDS                                                     #

# site_cmd [CMD NAME] [EXEC/TEXT] [PATH TO FILE]                           #

############################################################################

site_cmd RULES          TEXT    /ftp-data/misc/site.rules

site_cmd LOCATE         EXEC    /bin/locate.sh

custom-rules    !8 *

custom-locate   !8 *

-addip           1 2 7

-adduser         1 2 7

-change          1 7

-changeflags     1

-changeratio     1 2 7

-changesratio    1 7

-changehomedir   1

-chmod           1

-chgrp           1 7

-chgrp-priv      1

-chpass          1

-delip           1 2 7

-deluser         1 2 7

-dirs           !8 *

-errlog          1

-flags          !8 *

-gadduser        1 7

-ginfo           2 H

-give            G

-group          !3 *

-groups          1

-grpadd          1

-grpdel          1

-grplog          1

-grpnfo          1 2

-grpren          1

-grpstats        *

-help           !8 *

-info           !8 *

-kick            D

-kill            E

-logins          1

-misc           !8 *

-msg            !8 *

-msg*            1

-msg=            1

-msg{           !8 *

-nuke            A

-onel           !8 *

-oneladd        !8 *

-predupe         1 7

-passwd         !8 *

-purge           1

-readd           1 2 7

-renuser         1 7

-reqlog          1 A B 7

-request        !8 *

-requestadd     !8 *

-show            1

-stat           !8 *

-stats          !8 *

-swho            =STAFF 1 E

-take            F

-syslog          1 =STAFF

-undupe          C

-unnuke          B

-update          1

-user           !8 *

-users           H

-usercomment     1 7

-userextra       1 2 7

-who            !8 *

-wipe            1

-seen            1

-laston          1

-userothers      1

-traffic         1 7

----------

## nadsys

*bump*

----------

## nadsys

one must read ones documentation.  didn't make directory world readable (chmod 777 directory).  

works now  :Smile: 

----------

